

Announcing Heroku for Logo... powered by Heroku - bscofield
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/4/1/announcing_heroku_for_logo/

======
ayb
At first I thought this was a joke - I mean, it's April fools, right?

And then I thought: those guys are so smart, I bet they really did it.

So I tried it, and it works! <http://rbcranes.heroku.com/>

I heart Heroku :-)

~~~
DanielRibeiro
They are using this implementation of Logo in javascript
<http://s3.amazonaws.com/heroku-logo/logo.js>

~~~
soamv
Original source seems to be <http://www.calormen.com/logo/>

------
KTamas
This is awesome on so many levels.

------
Nate75Sanders
Awesome...

About 25 years ago (gosh that's a long time), I had Atari Logo on the Atari
800 and was able to remember enough from then to get a filled circle:

    
    
      make "x 0
      repeat 100 [make "x :x+.01 repeat 360 [fd :x rt 1]]

------
zacharyz
Oh thats right it is April 1st.

------
sabat
This kind of joke I can stand -- it's ridiculous, but they actually did it.

